# TIP: Gmail and sSMTP

## ellotheth

 TIP: Gmail and sSMTP

I recently set up Mutt with several non-Gmail accounts. When my non-Gmail SMTP server became a shade unreliable, I decided to use my Gmail SMTP server instead. (That's right, my Gmail server with non-Gmail email addresses.) Thus began several hours worth of forum-combing, Google-combing, documentation-combing, code-combing, and solution-by-trial-and-error. After much toil, I emerged triumphant, and I thought I'd use my newfound knowledge to spare similar hapless souls.

Gmail miscellany

Read Gmail's POP3 instructions for "other" mail clients.

Gmail's default behavior is to overwrite any unrecognized header information with its own. So if you're composing an email as <thetove@jabberwocky.com> in Mutt/Thunderbird/what-have-you and you send it via your <slithy.tove@gmail.com> account, it will arrive as an email from <slithy.tove@gmail.com>, with the <thetove@jabberwocky.com> nowhere in sight. Hardly ideal. You need to add "Custom From Addresses" in your Gmail account settings to preserve header info from non-Gmail addresses. Go to the "Accounts" section of "Settings." Add every account with which you plan to use the Gmail SMTP server, and don't forget to specify the reply-to.

sSMTP

Here's the part that sent me spinning across the internet. Gmail and sSMTP don't play nice without a little coaxing, and clear documentation is sparse.

Basic configuration documention/information is located in the default /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf, so read it. Really. This is just a tip, not a HowTo. Jeez. Also read the contents of /usr/share/doc/ssmtp*/.

sSMTP needs port 587. It won't work (or rather, it doesn't for me) with 465, even if Google says it should. Hence:

```
mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587
```

It's just STARTTLS. Not STARTTLS and SSL, nor STARTTLS and TLS. Just STARTTLS:

```
UseSTARTTLS=YES
```

Login info can be put on the command line; I prefer to stuff it in here:

```
AuthUser=slithy.tove@gmail.com

AuthPass=twasbrillig
```

Authentication method (AuthMethod) defaults to LOGIN, which is what we want.

sSMTP needs to be told to pay attention to header info, too:

```
FromLineOverride=YES
```

Caveat: With the above settings, your header info will still contain some references to Gmail: in particular, Return-Path and Sender will point to your gmail address by default. It doesn't bother me, so I haven't researched whether that's configurable.

That's it, you're golden. Happy...uh, non-Gmail Gmailing.

If this tip has been useful to you, let me know, yo. If it's completely unintelligible and worthless, let me know that too. I haven't written documentation in a long time, and I may well be out of practice.

----------

## Sheepdogj15

 *ellotheth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> AuthUser=slithy.tove@gmail.com
> 
> ...

 

i'm going to assume this isn't your real password.  :Wink: 

hmm, interesting. right now i'm looking for a way to set up my Gentoo router/firewall box to send me alerts should someone attempt to hack it. this will definitely help (if you haven't noticed despite the "Guru" in my postbit i'm a bit of a newb at heart... i didn't even know Linux can send mail to me until today  :Laughing: )

----------

## ellotheth

 *Sheepdogj15 wrote:*   

> i'm going to assume this isn't your real password. 

 

O botheration! No one was supposed to guess!

 :Very Happy: 

 *Sheepdogj15 wrote:*   

> i didn't even know Linux can send mail to me until today

 

Don't worry, I'm in roughly the same boat. "What are all these weird dead.letters in $HOME? Cron is trying to email me?! Cool!"

----------

## oliver

I think cron only does that if your scripts generate output - send all to /dev/null (or an appropriate log file) and they'll stop

----------

## ellotheth

 *oliver wrote:*   

> I think cron only does that if your scripts generate output - send all to /dev/null (or an appropriate log file) and they'll stop

 

Thanks, I did find that. It was really confusing for a while, though.

----------

## jimonade

i've tried various combos including the above as well as from (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3011748.html) and i get the following or nothing...

```
mail -s "testing ssmtp" jim@example.com

...

send-mail: Cannot open gmail.smtp.com:587

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
```

any suggestions?  or, could someone post their working (gmail) ssmtp.conf?

----------

## ellotheth

 *jimonade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> send-mail: Cannot open gmail.smtp.com:587
> ```
> ...

 

Should be smtp.gmail.com, I believe. Here's my ssmtp.conf:

```
root=myroot@mymail.com

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

rewriteDomain=

FromLineOverride=YES

UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=myemail@gmail.com

AuthPass=foobar
```

----------

## jimonade

thanks so much for the reply.  ssmtp is now working.

i think my problem was the revaliases file-- i had gmail.smpt.com isntead of smtp.gmail.com.

the below ssmtp.conf works even if all revaliases are comment out.  then again, its just me and root on this box.

ssmtp.conf

```
root=jimonade@gmail.com

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

rewriteDomain=

hostname=jimonade@gmail.com

FromLineOverride=YES

UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=jimonade

AuthPass=samplepasswd
```

revaliases

```
root:jimonade@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587

jim:jimonade@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587
```

thank you ellotheth and thank you google.

----------

## Ravak

By default:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1285 lut  3 16:08 ssmtp.conf
```

So if you have any additional users/accounts I'd be careful with it.

Now by:

```
-rw-r----- 1 root root 1285 lut  3 16:08 ssmtp.conf
```

Only root and his group can view the config. Unfrotunatenly, also only root can send mail.

So my question is how to secure config file without restricting access to mail service. I'd like to make one or two accounts for family members yet I dont want them to know my passes.

Thanks.

----------

## jimonade

have my ssmtp.conf at chmod 640, so im in the same boat... only root can send with ssmtp.  

i only really wanted ssmtp setup so that i could have cron jobs email me stuff periodically so it suits my needs.  but i can see how you'd want to enable this for users as well as root while not allowing users to see the plain text passwords.  

if anyone knows how to save the ssmtp password in a chmod 640 file and reference it in ssmtp.conf allowing all system users to email with ssmtp, please share!

edit: chmod 640 so that root's group has read access

----------

## troworld

I'm getting:

```
mail -v -s "testing ssmtp" myemail

asdlfjhasdfasd

fasdfasdf

Cc:

[<-] 220 mx.gmail.com ESMTP e11sm2652278qbc

[->] EHLO email@gmail.com

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] STARTTLS

[<-] 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

[->] EHLO email@gmail.com

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed
```

I have mailx and "emerge -av ssmtp" says:

```
[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61  USE="ipv6 mailwrapper md5sum ssl"
```

----------

## destr0yr

 *troworld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have mailx and "emerge -av ssmtp" says:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This works for me:

```
[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61  USE="ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum ssl"
```

Do you absolutely require mailwrapper and md5sum?  Try it without for testing purposes...

----------

## HotBBQ

I having problems with secure connection.  Here is the error I am receiving:

```
adam@Beast ~ $ mail -v -s "ssmtp test" adbowers@gmail.com

Hope this works.

Cc:

[<-] 220 mx.gmail.com ESMTP i35sm736090wxd

[->] HELO Beast

[<-] 250 mx.gmail.com at your service

[->] MAIL FROM:<adbowers@gmail.com>

[<-] 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first i35sm736090wxd

send-mail: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first i35sm736090wxd

Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1

```

My ssmtp.conf:

```
root=adbowers@gmail.com

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

rewriteDomain=

hostname=adbowers@gmail.com

FromLineOverride=YES

UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=adbowers

AuthPass=***
```

Edit

Removing md5sum and mailwrapper from my use flags and recompiling seems to have fixed the problem.  I cannot, however, mail with a user other than root.

----------

## Elorian

Excellent HOWTO.  Worked perfectly the first time through.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## destr0yr

 *HotBBQ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> Removing md5sum and mailwrapper from my use flags and recompiling seems to have fixed the problem.  I cannot, however, mail with a user other than root.

 

What do you have in /etc/ssmtp/revaliases?

AFAIK, it should be:

```
root:user@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587

linuxuser1:user@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587

linuxuser2:user@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587

...

```

<shameless plug>http://www.destr0yr.com/article.php/Gmail_and_sSMTP</shameless plug>

----------

## gasparov

Hi,

   I can't make it work

When I try to sendmail I can't write any body/or subject

```
 echo lol|mail -v my@gmail.com -s "lol"

[<-] 220 mx.gmail.com ESMTP q13sm1257758qbq

[->] EHLO my@gmail.com

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] STARTTLS

[<-] 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

[->] EHLO my@gmail.com

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] AUTH LOGIN bHVjYS5nYXNwZXJpbmk=

[<-] 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

[->] aWNzLjEzNzY=

[<-] 235 2.7.0 Accepted

[->] MAIL FROM:<my@gmail.com>

[<-] 250 2.1.0 OK

[->] RCPT TO:<my@gmail.com>

[<-] 250 2.1.5 OK

[->] RCPT TO:<lol@my@gmail.com>

[<-] 250 2.1.5 OK

[->] DATA

[<-] 354 Go ahead

[->] Received: by my@gmail.com (sSMTP sendmail emulation); Wed, 26 Jul 2006 18:20:50 +0200

[->] From: "root" <my@gmail.com>

[->] Date: Wed, 26 Jul 2006 18:20:50 +0200

[->]

[->] .

[<-] 250 2.0.0 OK 1153930856 q13sm1257758qbq

[->] QUIT

[<-]

```

As you can see two messages are sent,one is sento to lol@my@gmail.com ,the -s (even tried -S and moving it's position) doesn't work.

So I get a delivery notification on my account,the weird thing is that i don't get any mail on my account

For example this command

```
echo lol|mail -v my@gmail.com

[<-] 220 mx.gmail.com ESMTP e16sm3775825qbe

[->] EHLO my@gmail.com

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] STARTTLS

[<-] 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

[->] EHLO my@gmail.com

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] AUTH LOGIN bHVjYS5nYXNwZXJpbmk=

[<-] 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

[->] aWNzLjEzNzY=

[<-] 235 2.7.0 Accepted

[->] MAIL FROM:<my@gmail.com>

[<-] 250 2.1.0 OK

[->] RCPT TO:<my@gmail.com>

[<-] 250 2.1.5 OK

[->] DATA

[<-] 354 Go ahead

[->] Received: by my@gmail.com (sSMTP sendmail emulation); Wed, 26 Jul 2006 18:27:22 +0200

[->] From: "root" <my@gmail.com>

[->] Date: Wed, 26 Jul 2006 18:27:22 +0200

[->]

[->] .

[<-] 250 2.0.0 OK 1153931248 e16sm3775825qbe

[->] QUIT

[<-]

```

Says all "ok" but no mail arrive on my@gmail.com,so sending stuff seems to work because if i put a wrong email address after the mail command i get a delivery notification in my account but nothing is really sent,at least nothing arrives

----------

## smdeep

Hi

Excellent howto. Just got it working! 

Thanks!

Sudeep

----------

## mikegpitt

Great tip...  FYI this also works on gmail for domains.

----------

## nosatalian

I can't seem to get this to work.  My config files are exactly as everyone elses, but with the most recent (~arch) and stable in portage, I get a segfault when trying to connect.  With older ssmtp versions, I just get a failure "Must issue a STARTTLS command first" even though my config file is identical, and I've already specified UseSTARTTLS=YES .  

I get this segfault with the newer versions in portage, after getting past this step, and I can verify that it occurs on two different machines- one amd64, and one i686.  I've made sure on both that my CFLAGS are minimal.

----------

## Cagnulein

Little offtopic:

is there a way to store all the sent mail on a folder readable by mutt? I have already an imap server on my pc that stores incoming mail, now i want to store sent too (using my ISP SMTP server (tin.it)) . I think ssmtp it was i looking for, at least for the first target..

Thanks

----------

## Reistlin

 *nosatalian wrote:*   

> I can't seem to get this to work.  My config files are exactly as everyone elses, but with the most recent (~arch) and stable in portage, I get a segfault when trying to connect.  With older ssmtp versions, I just get a failure "Must issue a STARTTLS command first" even though my config file is identical, and I've already specified UseSTARTTLS=YES .  
> 
> I get this segfault with the newer versions in portage, after getting past this step, and I can verify that it occurs on two different machines- one amd64, and one i686.  I've made sure on both that my CFLAGS are minimal.

 The same problem for me. sSMTP segfaults while trying to establish secure connection. Hovewer I run the stable amd64 with very few ~amd64 packages. Core dump shows nothing about origin of the error  :Sad: 

----------

## Thesee

Cagnulein: a way to store all "sent mails" sent from mutt to a directory readable by mutt could achieved by writing this in your .muttrc:

```
set record=+~/mail/sent-mail
```

Great howto by the way! I had it working with postfix, then, for an unknown reason, it didn't work anymore, and then I discovered this, and *WHAM* it works again!  :Smile: 

----------

## krisse

Everything works well when mails are sent to a complete email address (name@domain), however when trying to send to a local user "name", the mails is sent to "namegmailuser@gmail.com". That is, local username "name" is just prefixed to my gmail address.

Yes, I have a entry in /etc/ssmtp/revaliases.

The mail is sent by cron. (Sure, I can set the mail address in crontab to something else. But that's not a fix, just a way around the problem.)

----------

## lcidw

 *Reistlin wrote:*   

>  *nosatalian wrote:*   I can't seem to get this to work.  My config files are exactly as everyone elses, but with the most recent (~arch) and stable in portage, I get a segfault when trying to connect.  With older ssmtp versions, I just get a failure "Must issue a STARTTLS command first" even though my config file is identical, and I've already specified UseSTARTTLS=YES .  
> 
> I get this segfault with the newer versions in portage, after getting past this step, and I can verify that it occurs on two different machines- one amd64, and one i686.  I've made sure on both that my CFLAGS are minimal. The same problem for me. sSMTP segfaults while trying to establish secure connection. Hovewer I run the stable amd64 with very few ~amd64 packages. Core dump shows nothing about origin of the error 

 

Build ssmtp without md5sum and mailwrapper.. It's one of those, too lazy to check which one. Had the same segfaults and with only the ssl flag, it works like a baby in water.

----------

## nosatalian

Weeks later, this is still dreadfully broken.  I've tried with every combination of use flags.  I was using esmtp after I gave up on this, but that doesn't work any longer either- I get weird 0 (null) messages.  I'm not sure how this is working for everyone else.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

I really can't get this to work. 

I emerged ssmtp and nail

```

# emerge -pv ssmtp nail

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ipv6 mailwrapper ssl -md5sum" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/nail-11.25-r3  USE="ssl -net" 0 kB [0]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

```

And this is my ssmtp.conf:

```

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

AuthUser=aries.belgium[at]gmail.com

AuthPass=*********

FromLineOverride=YES

UseSTARTTLS=yes

```

And this happens when I run the mail command:

```

# mail -v -s "testing" aries.belgium[at]gmail.com

Hello World

EOT

[<-] 220 mx.google.com ESMTP 19sm121633ugl

[->] EHLO aries

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

[->] STARTTLS

[<-] 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

[->] EHLO aries

[<-] 250 ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

```

Can someone help me, please ?

Replace [at] with @.

----------

## tlhall

 *ellotheth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If this tip has been useful to you, let me know, yo. If it's completely unintelligible and worthless, let me know that too. I haven't written documentation in a long time, and I may well be out of practice.

 

This tip has been enormously helpful. 

Thank you !

----------

## chris.c.hogan

 *lcidw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Build ssmtp without md5sum and mailwrapper.. It's one of those, too lazy to check which one. Had the same segfaults and with only the ssl flag, it works like a baby in water.

 

mailwrapper just allows you to have multiple MTAs installed. It's not needed if all you are using is ssmtp. On the other hand, it also shouldn't be causing this problem. mailwrapper just switches configuration files around. I'd blame md5sum.

----------

## orvtech

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Great tip...  FYI this also works on gmail for domains.

 

can you post a sample of your config file? im trying to configure my domain but im havinf problems sending mail, i know it works cause i use it under pine, but i want to be able to allow script to send emails.

i get this error 

[<-] 535 5.7.1 Credentials Rejected ..

ssmtp: Authorization failed (535 5.7.1 Credentials Rejected

this is my ssmtp.com

```

root=myuser@mydomain.com

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

rewriteDomain=

hostname=myuser@mydomain.com

UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=myuser@mydomain.com

AuthPass=mypasswordhere

FromLineOverride=YES

```

----------

## Cheba

SSMTP has problems with passwords containing "=" (equals sign).

----------

## krisse

 *krisse wrote:*   

> Everything works well when mails are sent to a complete email address (name@domain), however when trying to send to a local user "name", the mails is sent to "namegmailuser@gmail.com". That is, local username "name" is just prefixed to my gmail address.
> 
> Yes, I have a entry in /etc/ssmtp/revaliases.

 I just realized I still have this problem. I've just been sending mails where the whole address is defined (nn@domain), so I haven't noticed this. Now I did. And it still annoys me.

Although user is defined in revaliases, and revaliases is readable by user-sending-email, revaliases is not respected. It doesn't matter if I comment them out or not.

If "root:me@gmail.com:smtp.gmail.com:587" is set, and I try 

```
echo "mail body" | mail -s "subject"
```

Then mail is sent to "root", not me@gmail.com. If I uncomment it, mail is also sent to "root". And similarly if I change "root" to "krisse". On the other hand, if I send mail to "me@gmail.com", then it all works with no problems.

----------

## Urkburk

I also got those nasty:

 *Quote:*   

> 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first.

 

error messages, when trying to configure PHP to use ssmtp as the user nobody.

My problem was that I had made the ssmtp.conf file unreadable for "others". So instead I made it readable by the group nobody:

 *Quote:*   

> [root@threepwood ssmtp]# ls -l /etc/ssmtp/
> 
> total 8
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    335 2008-06-28 01:04 revaliases
> ...

 

This fixed this problem... Too bad, because I really only want root to be able to read that file containing the password.

----------

## muczy

Is there any patch, for ssmtp to set outgoing message character set?

I get weird characters on UTF-8, with special Hungarian characters...

----------

## yanos

That's some great tips, but I end up with something that was only half working, after trying for a few hours. IMO, ssmtp is not easy to work with and has a lot of obscure bug (sometimes it will also silently fail) and after reading this, I decided to switch to postfix. After a few minutes I got it to work the exact way I wanted. So, take my advice for what it's worth, but if some of you are still having problems with ssmtp, I would suggest you try postfix.

----------

## ketema

I am getting the following from the debug log trying to use gmail:

Set Root="my@email.com"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set MailHub="smtp.google.com"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set RemotePort="25"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set RewriteDomain="mydomain.com"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set HostName="myhostname.com"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set FromLineOverride="True"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set UseTLS="True"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set UseSTARTTLS="True"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set AuthUser="my@emailatgoogle.com"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set AuthPass="pass"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set AuthMethod="cram-md5"  (have used PLAIN as well and also with setting not present in ssmtp.conf)

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: Set MailHub="smtp.google.com"

Nov 14 21:21:00  sSMTP[2481]: via SMTP Port Number="25"

Nov 14 21:21:14  sSMTP[2481]: Creating SSL connection to host

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: 220 smtp.google.com ESMTP

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: EHLO myhostname

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: 250 HELP

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: STARTTLS

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: SSL connection using DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: EHLO myhostname

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: 250 HELP

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: AUTH LOGIN

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: 500 5.5.1 Command unrecognized: "AUTH LOGIN"

Nov 14 21:21:16  sSMTP[2481]: Server didn't like our AUTH LOGIN (500 5.5.1 Command unrecognized: "AUTH LOGIN")

Here are my settings

Debug=YES

root=my@email.com

mailhub=smtp.google.com

rewriteDomain=mydomain.com

hostname=myhostname.com

FromLineOverride=YES

UseTLS=YES

UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=my@gmailaccount.com

AuthPass=mypass

AuthMethod=plain

I noticed in other debug that it is supposed to pass the password on the AUTH LOGIN line, why is mine not doing so ?

Thanks

----------

## mikegpitt

ketema:  Try this mailhub line instead:

```
mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587
```

It looks like you might be connecting to the wrong port to send mail.

----------

## tscolari

I'm having problems here, but my ssmtp doesnt event show anything on verbose:

```
echo "message"  | mail -v -s "test" -c "" myself@gmail.com
```

no message at all, it just stucks on this forever loading

```
ps xa | egrep send

9027 pts/1    S+     0:00 send-mail -i -v -- myself@gmail.com
```

This is my configuration:

```
root=somebody@gmail.com

mailhub=smtp.gmail.com:587

rewriteDomain=

hostname=smtp.gmail.com:587

UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=somebody@gmail.com

AuthPass=*******

FromLineOverride=YES
```

I read that you need the mailwrapper use flag on for ssmtp, but here there is no such flag:

```
emerge -pv ssmtp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r8  USE="ipv6 ssl -maxsysuid -md5sum" 0 kB
```

and as matter of fact, they are incompatible:

```
emerge -pv mailwrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailwrapper-0.2.1  7 kB

[blocks B     ] net-mail/mailwrapper ("net-mail/mailwrapper" is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r8)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 7 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r8, installed) pulled in by

    mail-mta/ssmtp required by @selected

  (net-mail/mailwrapper-0.2.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    mailwrapper
```

Any updated info about how to setup a google account for server mail out?

----------

## Princess Nell

I have the exact same ssmtp configuration, and it works fine. I'm using it from mutt via

```

set sendmail="/usr/sbin/ssmtp -C /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf.gmail"

```

It's not clear to me how you interface with ssmtp. I haven't seen send-mail before, what is it?

----------

